# Worried again



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has had trouble breathing and they said he had Iron deficiency anaemia put him on iron tablets and he seems a lot better. 

They sent him of a CT scan a few weeks ago and he had a letter this morning to go for a MIR scan next week.

Worried again just hoping his cancer hasn't come back.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

XXXXXX


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has had trouble breathing and they said he had Iron deficiency anaemia put him on iron tablets and he seems a lot better.
> 
> They sent him of a CT scan a few weeks ago and he had a letter this morning to go for a MIR scan next week.
> 
> Worried again just hoping his cancer hasn't come back.


*My thoughts are with you and your hubby. Hugs to you both, and fingers crossed things are better than they seem. xx*


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Hoping it's just them being ultra careful


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear this @Happy Paws2 i hope its a positive outcome.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *My thoughts are with you and your hubby. Hugs to you both, and fingers crossed things are better than they seem. xx*





rona said:


> Hoping it's just them being ultra careful


Thank you, we are trying to stay positive, but it doesn't stop you thinking.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear this @Happy Paws2 i hope its a positive outcome.


Thank you


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry to read this HP, I've had anaemia all my life so know wat that horrible brethlessness feels like.

Hope the MRI go OK x


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear this HP 

Hope it is just the anaemia and the tablets are the answer.

Sending positive vibes x


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh no, sorry to read you are going through worry again, hopefully everything will be fine and nothing more needed than an iron supplement.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Hopefully it’s just to do with the anaemia and all will be well


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

How worrying for you both, fingers crossed they're just being extra careful and it's nothing that the iron tablets wont take care of. X


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

I am sorry to hear this. Can I asks, where did he have cancer and when. My OH is going into hospital tomorrow to have an operation for bowel cancer. That started off as anaemia.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Im sorry to hear this. hope all will be well. Its hard not to worry .


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I am so sorry @Happy Paws2 I hope you both have answers soon (hugs)


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Deleted I'll start again


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottieboys said:


> I am sorry to hear this. *Can I asks, where did he have cancer and when.* My OH is going into hospital tomorrow to have an operation for bowel cancer. That started off as anaemia.


It was in 2019 in the same place bowel but the stomach as well.

I've sent you a PM


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> It was in 2019 in the same place bowel but the stomach as well.
> 
> I've sent you a PM


Thank you, I have sent you a private messaged.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So sorry to be reading this. Hopefully they’re just being ultra vigilant.

Senibg Nothing Serious vibes to you and Hubby.


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, hopefully they're just being extra careful because of his history. Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks everyone, we are trying not to think about it to much.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I have everything crossed that it’s nothing sinister and they are just being ultra careful due to his history.
Cancer is such a barsteward, the anxiety is constant isn’t it - how do you ever trust your body again!


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Fingers crossed for good news xx

@rottieboys I hope your husband is recovering well, too.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, hope for a good newsxxx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll be glad when today is over, OH has his scan at 2.30pm and sometime today a cardiology nurse is coming to check on me after my heart op.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Hope all goes well today HP x


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Pf vibes for you and your husband.

@rottieboys wishing your husband a speedy recovery from his surgery.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Pf vibes for you and your husband.
> 
> @rottieboys wishing your husband a speedy recovery from his surgery.


OH is just having MIR scan today hopefully it are just been carful and checking everything is OK


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'll be glad when today is over, OH has his scan at 2.30pm and sometime today a cardiology nurse is coming to check on me after my heart op.


XXXXXX


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Sending loads of positive vibes that things go well for you both and it's good news all round.






((hugs))


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

All the best x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The nurse came to see lunch time checked me over and she's sending my GP a letter as she wants blood tests to check blood sugars, my blood pressure was a little high so I've got take my own blood pressure over the next few days until I can get an appointment to see someone. She wasn't really that worried but just wanted my GP to check me over. A part from that she was please with how I was getting on.

OH had his MRI scan, he was in the machine 1hr 5mins he said it was awful.  Now we wait for the results.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> The nurse came to see lunch time checked me over and she's sending my GP a letter as she wants blood tests to check blood sugars, my blood pressure was a little high so I've got take my own blood pressure over the next few days until I can get an appointment to see someone. She wasn't really that worried but just wanted my GP to check me over. A part from that she was please with how I was getting on.
> 
> OH had his MRI scan, he was in the machine 1hr 5mins he said it was awful. Now we wait for the results.


 Sounds like you're being well looke after!
I sympathise re the MRI , they are grim.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I've decided not to both phoning the surgery and spend hours trying to get an answer, I'm going down there myself late morning tomorrow to speak to them and tell them my blood pressure is high and could I see the duty doctor,


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I've decided not to both phoning the surgery and spend hours trying to get an answer, I'm going down there myself late morning tomorrow to speak to them and tell them my blood pressure is high and could I see the duty doctor,


If your GP surgery is anything like my mum's phoning them is enough to send your BP sky high! Hope you get seen tomorrow and Mr HP gets his MRI scan back very soon with an all clear.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I went down the surgery first thing this morning told them the cardiology nurse said I needed to see a doctor, she agreed that I needed to see a doctor today, then said, go home and someone will phone you later about an appointment. Why she couldn't just give me a time there and then is beyond me.

OH still waiting for results of his MIR scan


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just had a call from the surgery got an appointment for 3 o'clock this afternoon.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has had trouble breathing and they said he had Iron deficiency anaemia put him on iron tablets and he seems a lot better.
> 
> They sent him of a CT scan a few weeks ago and he had a letter this morning to go for a MIR scan next week.
> 
> Worried again just hoping his cancer hasn't come back.


I wish you both well and sorry you are having this worry. XX


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

One step forward


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has had a phone call from the hospital saying they have found something on the MIR scan and his got an appointment at 3.15 tomorrow about the result.

Please keep your fingers crossed for him.


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

My thought are with you both. I will have a silent prayer for you and OH.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Oh no! Let's hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rottieboys said:


> My thought are with you both. I will have a silent prayer for you and OH.


Thank you that's very kind of you X



Magyarmum said:


> Oh no! Let's hope it's nothing serious.


Thank you


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh no HP, how worrying. Sending prayers for better news.xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh no sorry to be reading this update.

Positive vibes sent plus love to you and your OH


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh HP, so sorry you are having to go through all this worry again, sending lots of positive thoughts x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh no HP, how worrying. Sending prayers for better news.xx





lullabydream said:


> Oh no sorry to be reading this update.
> 
> Positive vibes sent plus love to you and your OH


That you,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I am worried now, as his just said what ever they find his not having any treatment.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear this HP sending hugs it must be hard.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear this HP sending hugs it must be hard.


Thank you.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

It's worrying for you, I hope it's nothing serious, sending you a hug x


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

(((hugs))) to you both


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has had a phone call from the hospital saying they have found something on the MIR scan and his got an appointment at 3.15 tomorrow about the result.
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed for him.


So sorry to hear this HP. ((Hugs)) to you both.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> It's worrying for you, I hope it's nothing serious, sending you a hug x





cava14 una said:


> (((hugs))) to you both





LinznMilly said:


> So sorry to hear this HP. ((Hugs)) to you both.


Thank you


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I am worried now, as his just said what ever they find his not having any treatment.


Most likely a reaction because it must have been a shock. No doubt he'll reconsider tomorrow after talking to the doctor,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> Most likely a reaction because it must have been a shock. No doubt he'll reconsider tomorrow after talking to the doctor,


HIs seeing a cancer nurse not a doctor so I'm hoping that's a good sign.

After he had his last op. he said he wouldn't go though that again.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear this, but hope the consultation isn’t to give any seriously bad news.

It’s good they are keeping a close eye on him so anything that may crop up can be nipped in the bud before it causes a big problem…. and avoid major interventions.

Sending positive vibes.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I had a bit of a scare last year at about this time of year when I was called back in again for another X-ray as something had been ‘seen’. The radiographers thought it might be ‘nipple shadow’ or something, so I had another X-ray with a special sticker on the nipple to mark where it was. Whatever had been seen on the first X-ray had vanished by the the next one, nipple or not.
I always see oncology when I have check ups or call backs such as this
Hopefully your husband will be ok too


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> I had a bit of a scare last year at about this time of year when I was called back in again for another X-ray as something had been 'seen'. The radiographers thought it might be 'nipple shadow' or something, so I had another X-ray with a special sticker on the nipple to mark where it was. Whatever had been seen on the first X-ray had vanished by the the next one, nipple or not.
> I always see oncology when I have check ups or call backs such as this
> Hopefully your husband will be ok too


Thank you, I do hope so..


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just................Don't know what to say really.

Good luck for today. Hope it's nothing to worry about


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Didn't get much sleep, just dreading what they might say.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hoping all's well today x


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you both HP x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Our thoughts are with you HP. Sending love and prayers.xxx


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

Thinking of you today x


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Everything crossed that all will be well


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 490927
> 
> 
> Hoping all's well today x





Boxerluver30 said:


> Will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you both HP x





SusieRainbow said:


> Our thoughts are with you HP. Sending love and prayers.xxx





PawsOnMe said:


> Thinking of you today x





willa said:


> Everything crossed that all will be well


Thank you X


----------



## willa (Jan 16, 2010)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has had a phone call from the hospital saying they have found something on the MIR scan and his got an appointment at 3.15 tomorrow about the result.
> 
> Please keep your fingers crossed for him.


Just checking in. Hope all is OK


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Fingers crossed all went ok


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His got the result of the scan the small spot on his liver they saw a few years has grown very slightly it's about the size of a small finger nail. They are sending the scan results with the results of a blood test he had done to the QE hospital Birmingham to have a look at and then they'll be in touch with him about what needs to be done if anything.

At least we aren't as worried as I was this morning.


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

Glad your mind has been eased slightly. Good to know that they are keeping a careful eye on him.
Hope you have a peaceful night tonight.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

cava14 una said:


> Glad your mind has been eased slightly. Good to know that they are keeping a careful eye on him.
> Hope you have a peaceful night tonight.


Thank you, hopefully we'll will sleep better.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

It sounds as though they are on top of things @Happy Paws2 i hope you are feeling a bit better.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

That sounds quite optimistic, lets hope it stays small and doesn't cause any bother.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Could be something like a cyst, hopefully noting sinister will be found


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you X


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has just received a letter with an appointment that the Vascular Surgery at Good Hope Hosp. on the 13th of June, we have no idea what that's about, only it must be something else the MIR scan has picked up.
His phoned the department and left a message asking what it's about, just waiting for someone to get back to him.

Something else to worry about now.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has just received a letter with an appointment that the Vascular Surgery at Good Hope Hosp. on the 13th of June, we have no idea what that's about, only it must be something else the MIR scan has picked up.
> His phoned the department and left a message asking what it's about, just waiting for someone to get back to him.
> 
> Something else to worry about now.


Do you think it might be them just keeping an eye on the Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Do you think it might be them just keeping an eye on the Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm?


It could be, it wasn't the first thing we thought about, we were more worried about cancer, hopefully they are just keeping an eye on him.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Happy Paws2 said:


> His got the result of the scan the small spot on his liver they saw a few years has grown very slightly it's about the size of a small finger nail. They are sending the scan results with the results of a blood test he had done to the QE Hospital Birmingham to have a look at and then they'll be in touch with him about what needs to be done if anything.
> 
> At least we aren't as worried as I was this morning.


Update....
OH had a letter this morning saying his got an appointment at the Liver Surgery Clinic at the QE Hospital on the 17th of June, so we'll know more then.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The Bullous Pemphigoid has broken out on all over him again, I counted 48 blisters on his body and top of his legs his morning, he's phoned and spoke to his consultant's secretary this morning and she's managed to get him an appointment for next Monday morning. So hopefully something will be sorted out for him then.

It's such a worry the blisters just keep appearing, he just come in to me and said a few more have appeared since he phoned.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Poor chap, must be so worrying for you both.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> The Bullous Pemphigoid has broken out on all over him again, I counted 48 blisters on his body and top of his legs his morning, he's phoned and spoke to his consultant's secretary this morning and she's managed to get him an appointment for next Monday morning. So hopefully something will be sorted out for him then.
> 
> It's such a worry the blisters just keep appearing, he just come in to me and said a few more have appeared since he phoned.


Oh No poor Mr HP, he and you of course could really do without this. Hope they get him sorted Monday.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Oh No poor Mr HP, he and you of course could really do without this. Hope they get him sorted Monday.


I do hope so the blisters are still appearing, his phoned up Solihull Hospital to speak to one of his team to see if he can up the amount of steroids he has to take which his till on from last time, until he can see the consultant Monday who is on holiday.

It's awful they appear then burst so his getting wet all the time as they let out so much water his skin getting sore. His got so many different creams as he suffers from Psoriasis anyway he maybe able to use one of those for now.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

How awful. I do hope the hospital are able to help him.:Nurse


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kaily said:


> How awful. I do hope the hospital are able to help him.:Nurse


A doctor has phoned him and has told him to increase the steroids to 15mgs a day and which cream to use until his appointment on Monday.

So hopefully that will help.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> A doctor has phoned him and has told him to increase the steroids to 15mgs a day and which cream to use until his appointment on Monday.
> 
> So hopefully that will help.


Sounds awful.  I hope the steroids help.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds dreadful HP … hope he can get some relief.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to hear that HP. Do they know what causes it?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear that HP. Do they know what causes it?


As far as we know it's something to do with the Immune System attacking the body.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well more blisters this morning some are as big as a ten pence coin, taking photos of them all to show the consultant on Monday.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Went down the shops this morning and while I was away the doctor he spoke yesterday phoned and said he had been in touch with the consultant and he wants him to up the steroids to 20mg a day until he sees him on Monday. So hopefully that may help him.


----------



## BarkieMcDogface (7 mo ago)

Fingers crossed for the appointements on 13th and 17th June.

Sending positive vibes. xx


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Hope upping the steroids helps. It's a worry for you.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Happy Paws2 said:


> As far as we know it's something to do with the Immune System attacking the body.


Stress makes it reappear and attack the immune system 
With what he's going through at the moment, it's no wonder it's come back


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

mrs phas said:


> Stress makes it reappear and attack the immune system
> With what he's going through at the moment, it's no wonder it's come back


That's what we have starting to think.
Since taking the increase dose of steroids he doesn't seem to have so many breaking out, the ones he has got are bursting and his very sore so we are just putting cream on them at the moment. Hopefully Monday they can give him something else to put on them.

Hopefully when he goes to the Liver Clinic on Thursday we'll no more about the spot on his liver and what they are going to do about it.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

BarkieMcDogface said:


> Fingers crossed for the appointements on 13th and 17th June.
> 
> Sending positive vibes. xx


Thank you...He phone about the appointment on 13th and asked what it for, it's about the Abdominal Aortic Aneurysm he has. they had a look at the recent MIR scan and said they aren't too worried about it so they'll give him a appointment for a later date. So it's just the 17th to think about.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He saw the consultant this morning and he apologised saying he thinks he may have cut down the amount of steroids OH was taking to soon, so his told him to take 30mg for a week than back down to 20mg for a month then down to 15mg then he'll see him again in 3 months, if he has any problems to phone his secretary tell her that he said that he said he would phone him back.

Fingers crossed, that the increased medication works.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He saw the consultant this morning and he apologised saying he thinks he may have cut down the amount of steroids OH was taking to soon, so his told him to take 30mg for a week than back down to 20mg for a month then down to 15mg then he'll see him again in 3 months, if he has any problems to phone his secretary tell her that he said that he said he would phone him back.
> 
> Fingers crossed, that the increased medication works.


 Oh he has been seen today, sorry I must have got confused from your post previous as I thought todays appointment had been cancelled! Very glad he has been seen today though and fingers crossed the new dosage regime of steroids help.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Oh he has been seen today, sorry I must have got confused from your post previous as I thought todays appointment had been cancelled! Very glad he has been seen today though and fingers crossed the new dosage regime of steroids help.


Thank you.

It's the one on Wednesday they have postponed for now.

I'm not surprised you got confused I don't always explain myself very well and think I may have put the wrong date.

It's Friday he has to go to the Liver Clinic about the cancer spot. So we will be glad when that's over.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

3dogs2cats said:


> Oh he has been seen today, sorry I must have got confused from your post previous as I thought todays appointment had been cancelled! Very glad he has been seen today though and fingers crossed the new dosage regime of steroids help.


I thought Monday had been cancelled too. Even checked this thread earlier to see if I needed to ask how things had gone!!


Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm not surprised you got confused I don't always explain myself very well and think I may have put the wrong date.


Doesn't matter does it, as long as you know what you mean and get to all those appointments?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> I thought Monday had been cancelled too. Even checked this thread earlier to see if I needed to ask how things had gone!!
> 
> Doesn't matter does it, as long as you know what you mean and get to all those appointments?


I'm getting very confused lately


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm getting very confused lately


I'm not surprised, You won't know which Dr you are seeing next!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

We didn't get much sleep last night with the heat and worrying, I just wish I could go with him but according to the letter he maybe there sometime and he said he'd only be worrying if I was OK so he said it's better that I stayed at home.

Please send positive vibes to my Hubby this morning.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wishing your lovely hubby all the best.

What time is his appointment?

I'm with him about you staying at home. particularly in this heat


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Wishing your lovely hubby all the best.
> 
> What time is his appointment?
> 
> I'm with him about you staying at home. particularly in this heat


Thank You Rona,

HIs appointment is 10.20. the taxi came at 8.50 so he should have plenty time ias long as there is any traffic problems, normally it takes about 45 mins.

I am going to be better at home, he said he'll phone me as soon as he can but It's going to be a long morning,


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Lots of prayers and love sent your way HP. xx


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank You Rona,
> 
> HIs appointment is 10.20. the taxi came at 8.50 so he should have plenty time ias long as there is any traffic problems, normally it takes about 45 mins.
> 
> I am going to be better at home, he said he'll phone me as soon as he can but It's going to be a long morning,


I shall have my fingers crossed and my eyes squished up willing everything to be ok 

You don't need any more hassle, I think you've both had your fair share now


----------



## HarlequinCat (Nov 29, 2012)

Hope it all goes well for him at his appointment. Fingers crossed for you both


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Hope you're managing not to worry too much, sending positive vibes x


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Sending best wishes to you and your hubby.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope all went well this morning @Happy Paws2


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Still no news?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He's seen one of the surgeons and he has got small cancer tumor on his liver, she said it's very small and she can easily removed it. 

He's got to have another MIR scan so she can check that it hasn't grown anymore and how she going to operate but hopefully it will be Key Hole surgery he'll be in hospital for 5 days.

Thank You All for your support from Both of Us.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh no............sorry. give him a little hug from me


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry it is cancerous, but it’s good that they picked it up while still small, and that the surgery sounds quite straightforward. I’m glad after the initial shock he has agreed to have the treatment.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Oh no............sorry. give him a* little hug from me*


I will


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Glad they picked it up whilst it’s small. The liver can regenerate very easily so even if a large bit is taken away the liver will grow back.
Oncologist told me on Wednesday that it would be a sensible idea to have an MRI to see if anything is occurring elsewhere. He plans to contact the Birmingham hospital who are in charge of my care.for further advice, could be done when I see them again in November


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Glad they picked it up whilst it's small. The liver can regenerate very easily so even if a large bit is taken away the liver will grow back.
> Oncologist told me on Wednesday that it would be a sensible idea to have an MRI to see if anything is occurring elsewhere. He plans to contact the *Birmingham hospital* who are in charge of my care.for further advice, could be done when I see them again in November


Good luck I hope everything for well for you.

Will that be at the QE hospital, that's were OH went went this morning.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I known it's cancer again but in a funny way I feel a weight has been lifted, now we know what we are dealing with and that something can done about it and it sounds positive.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Good luck I hope everything for well for you.
> 
> Will that be at the QE hospital, that's were OH went went this morning.


No, I go down the road from there to the Royal Orthapeadic.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I known it's cancer again but in a funny way I feel a weight has been lifted, now we know what we are dealing with and that something can done about it and it sounds positive.


Indeed @Happy Paws2

Finding these things early is so important and your hubby, like mine, are lucky to get regular checks so the doctors can pounce at the first sign.

Still very stressful for you both though.

Sending cyber hugs to you both


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Liked for thanking us. I find the support on this forum is really uplifting. I hope it goes well as it's been caught early x


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I known it's cancer again but in a funny way I feel a weight has been lifted, now we know what we are dealing with and that something can done about it and it sounds positive.


Big hugs for you and OH, it's a horrid journey isn't it.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Siskin said:


> Glad they picked it up whilst it's small. The liver can regenerate very easily so even if a large bit is taken away the liver will grow back.
> Oncologist told me on Wednesday that it would be a sensible idea to have an MRI to see if anything is occurring elsewhere. He plans to contact the Birmingham hospital who are in charge of my care.for further advice, could be done when I see them again in November


I have everything crossed that your MRI is clear!!!


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm glad it is treatable @Happy Paws2 but sorry you are going through the stress.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well it just gets worse, OH nipped down the shops at about 4pm he was away ages went to phone him he hadn't taken his phone with him, 10mins later the land line rang a lady said is that Carol I said yes, she said I'm with your husband his had a fall and we are waiting for the Ambulance, I manged to get down to him, he was lying on the ground with people round him at one point he looked that bad I thought I'd lost him. 
The Ambulance was there in about 20 mins they spent ages with him before taking him to Heartlands Hospital, he's hurt his shoulder, his elbow and fractured his knee cap, so now has to have operation to pin it together but they don't do the ops. there so they are going to move him to the QE hospital in the next few days. So i have no idea how long he'll be in hospital. 

I'm sat here in tears, I don't know what to do with myself.


----------



## 1507601 (Jun 26, 2020)

Oh gosh, I'm sorry, he's really going through the mill at the moment. Sending hugs.


----------



## Mojo83 (Jul 10, 2017)

Oh I'm so sorry for everything you're both going through at the moment. It must be so stressful but he's safe and being looked after. Look after yourself as well, sending hugs


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Oh my word, I’m so sorry to read this, your poor husband. However he’s now safe in hospital and being looked after.
Try not to worry too much.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lucy2020 said:


> Oh gosh, I'm sorry, he's really going through the mill at the moment. Sending hugs.





Mojo83 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry for everything you're both going through at the moment. It must be so stressful but he's safe and being looked after. Look after yourself as well, sending hugs





Siskin said:


> Oh my word, I'm so sorry to read this, your poor husband. However he's now safe in hospital and being looked after.
> Try not to worry too much.


'

Thank you...I know his been looked after I'm trying not to worry but that's easier said than done.


----------



## Mojo83 (Jul 10, 2017)

Happy Paws2 said:


> '
> 
> Thank you...I know his been looked after I'm trying not to worry but that's easier said than done.


I know you're going to worry regardless, its hard not to. Have you managed to see or speak to him since he went in? Will you be allowed to visit (I have no idea where hospitals are at with visits since covid)?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I can't believe it. How can two people have so much bad luck.
I'm so sorry.

I know you are worrying about your husband, but how are you going to cope? Especially when he gets home and needs care. I really think you need to ask for help, at least until he recovers.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just catching up with this. Seems I've missed a lot. 



Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm getting very confused lately


That's hardly surprising, with so many appointments. I know from my own experience it can be like, "which hospital am I going to next? What far? And is that at the 10:40 appointment, or the 2:10?" :Wacky 



Siskin said:


> Glad they picked it up whilst it's small. The liver can regenerate very easily so even if a large bit is taken away the liver will grow back.
> Oncologist told me on Wednesday that it would be a sensible idea to have an MRI to see if anything is occurring elsewhere. He plans to contact the Birmingham hospital who are in charge of my care.for further advice, could be done when I see them again in November


Fingers crossed you get an MRI in Novemeber.



Happy Paws2 said:


> I known it's cancer again but in a funny way I feel a weight has been lifted, now we know what we are dealing with and that something can done about it and it sounds positive.


It's the diagnosis, isn't it? You know what you're up against now.



Happy Paws2 said:


> Well it just gets worse, OH nipped down the shops at about 4pm he was away ages went to phone him he hadn't taken his phone with him, 10mins later the land line rang a lady said is that Carol I said yes, she said I'm with your husband his had a fall and we are waiting for the Ambulance, I manged to get down to him, he was lying on the ground with people round him at one point he looked that bad I thought I'd lost him.
> The Ambulance was there in about 20 mins they spent ages with him before taking him to Heartlands Hospital, he's hurt his shoulder, his elbow and fractured his knee cap, so now has to have operation to pin it together but they don't do the ops. there so they are going to move him to the QE hospital in the next few days. So i have no idea how long he'll be in hospital.
> 
> I'm sat here in tears, I don't know what to do with myself.


 Oh, HP. I could cry for you both.  Sending Mr HP lots of positive healing vibes. Please do ask for help.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Oh my … what a horrible time you are both having at the moment 

As @rona says, do ask for any help available to make life a little bit easier.

Take care of yourself too x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He has just phoned me and they moved him to the QE Hospital at 3 o'clock this morning, his waiting to see the surgeon later to tell him what they are going to do and when.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

I'm sorry to read this @Happy Paws2 what a worry. Can you visit him in hospital?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> I'm sorry to read this @Happy Paws2 what a worry. * Can you visit him in hospital?*


No I can't, I've have look at the hospital map and I'd never be able to do all that walking and it would worry him if he thought I was trying to get there. My neighbour has said if there is anything he needs she's going over that side of the city tomorrow and she'll drop anything he needs at the ward for me.

There are operating tomorrow, he's fractured a small part at the front of the knee so they are just going to wire together to stop it flapping about.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sending boxer hugs @Happy Paws2 lool after yourself x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Boxer123 said:


> Sending boxer hugs @Happy Paws2 lool after yourself x


Tell them Than You and give them both hugs back for me.

I'm trying to be good, not doing anything silly, only things I can safely do.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> but I can't
> 
> No I can't, I've have look at the hospital map and I'd never be able to do all that walking and it would worry him if he thought I was trying to get there. My neighbour has said if there is anything he needs she's going over that side of the city tomorrow and she'll drop anything he needs at the ward for me.
> 
> There are operating tomorrow, his just fractured a small part at the front of the knee so they are just going to wire together to stop it flapping about.


Hopefully he won't be in hospital too long as this sounds fairly minor (in the greater scheme of things). Have you got an ice pack he can use to reduce swelling? We got one which you can strap onto the leg. 
Oddly enough a neighbour did a similar thing to your husband (his fall was on the stairs). His X-ray looked clear and he was patched up and sent home. However he has had ongoing issues with the knee and his GP thinks there may be a piece of loose bone which may have to be operated on, so further tests are currently in progress. He does get around really well, still gardening and walking well, only has pain if he puts his leg into a certain position.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Goodness, you aren't having much luck, are you. I hope he gets home soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Hopefully he won't be in hospital too long as this sounds fairly minor (in the greater scheme of things). Have you got an ice pack he can use to reduce swelling? We got one which you can strap onto the leg.
> Oddly enough a neighbour did a similar thing to your husband (his fall was on the stairs). His X-ray looked clear and he was patched up and sent home. However he has had ongoing issues with the knee and his GP thinks there may be a piece of loose bone which may have to be operated on, so further tests are currently in progress. He does get around really well, still gardening and walking well, only has pain if he puts his leg into a certain position.


Hope they sort your Neighbour gets sorted out soon.

It does sound fairly minor but it's his age that worries me, his 78.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I am sorry to hear the news. It's very important that YOU take care of YOURSELF whilst you're waiting for Mr HP2 to return home, so take this opportunity to pamper yourself. Worrying won't make anything better or get him home quicker.

All our love to you both from us all in Hungary.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> I am sorry to hear the news. It's very important that YOU take care of YOUSELF whilst you're waiting for Mr HP2 to return home, so take this opportunity to pamper yourself. Worrying won't make anything better or get him home quicker.
> 
> All our love to you both from us all in Hungary.
> 
> View attachment 494603


Thanks, I'm tring to catch up on a few small things but not doing anything silly and over doing things, then I'm going to do some binge TV watching.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thanks, I'm tring to catch up on a few small things but not doing anything silly and over doing things, then I'm going to do some binge TV watching.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Hope they sort your Neighbour gets sorted out soon.
> 
> It does sound fairly minor but it's his age that worries me, his 78.


My neighbours the same age


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Fingers crossed they both be OK.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Don't you go falling over now, just so you can get a lift to hospital to see him


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I never thought of that:Hilarious


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

So sorry to read this. Lets hope this is the end of bad stuff and things will improve here on in.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

You've had a real run of bad luck, just hope you turn a corner soon and things improve . Look after yourself so you can look after OH when he gets home and accept any help they offer. I work for short term support. Just a little help until people recover on discharge from hospital. There's no charge for our service so if there's anything like this where you live it would be a big help I'm sure.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have only just caught up with this , I am so sorry you are having to go through even more worry 
Will keep everything crossed that things will start to improve for you both now , you have had more than your fair share of 
problems lately . 
How are you coping on your own ? as others have said , if you need help ask for it , and take whatever help is offered .
Take care of yourself while you wait for hubby to come home .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Rosie64 said:


> I have only just caught up with this , I am so sorry you are having to go through even more worry
> Will keep everything crossed that things will start to improve for you both now , you have had more than your fair share of
> problems lately .
> How are you coping on your own ? as others have said , if you need help ask for it , and take whatever help is offered .
> Take care of yourself while you wait for hubby to come home .


Thank's Rosie, I'm coping alright on my own my neighbour has popped in a few times and is phoning me as well. I'm going down to Sainsbury's later just to get out and get some fresh air and get something nice for dinner.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He has just phoned me and they have been and prepped his ready for the op. so it's sounds like it's going to be sometime this morning.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He has just phoned me and they have been and prepped his ready for the op. so it's sounds like it's going to be sometime this morning.


Have him home in no time.

You be careful on your trip o the shop


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Glad he’s getting sorted so fast … sending vibes for a speedy recovery.

Hugs to you both


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Have him home in no time.
> 
> *You be careful on your trip o the shop*


I will, I get people to help now gets things and get the staff to pack my bag for me.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just phoned the ward to let them know someone is dropping a few things off for him, and his just gone down for the op. the nurse said she'll phone me when he's back on the ward. It's going to be a long morning.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Wishing him well


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He has just phoned he's back on the ward very groggy but OK, as far as he knows everything went well.

He just wanted me to know he was OK.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just a little update...

My lovely neighbour took somethings in for Hubby this afternoon and they let her go in see him, she said he's looking tired but OK.

HIs phoned me an hour ago, his had something to and drink and said he feels OK in himself but his knee is very painful. His spilt knee cap in two and they is a hole in it, they think he must have landed on a stone and it was driven into it.

His leg is in a splint so she's taken a photo of his leg so I can see what they have done.

Thank you again for all your support X


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

Hope he gets home soon and you get some support to help you manage . Your lucky to have a lovely neighbour.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> Hope he gets home soon and you get some support to help you manage . *Your lucky to have a lovely neighbour.*


We are she'll do anything for us but I normally don't ask, as I don't like to be a nuisance to her, but I shall be needing her the next few weeks.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope they can get on top of his pain.

Glad to hear he came through it ok … a weight off your mind


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Just caught up with this .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He has just phone me, the doctor has been to see him they are very pleased with how the operation went, his has to keep the splint on for 3 weeks.

The Psychotherapist has been and they got him up on his feet it was very painful he hasn't walked on it yet but they are on about him coming home in the next few days.

That's going to interesting


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He has just phone me, the doctor has been to see him they are very pleased with how the operation went, his has to keep the splint on for 3 weeks.
> 
> The Psychotherapist has been and they got him up on his feet it was very painful he hasn't walked on it yet but they are on about him coming home in the next few days.
> 
> That's going to interesting


It's surprising how quickly he will get going. The brace will support the knee which will help him, once he has managed a few steps he will improve quite quickly. When he does come home make sure he takes the medication he is instructed to, I know what men are like over pill taking. They seem to think because they don't have pain at the moment they don't need to take the next dose and then end up in pain an hour or so later. Taking medications regularly means there is a cumulative effect which keeps pain at bay all the time. I dont know whether you know this or not, I was recommended to take paracetamol then if after an hour or two the pain hasn't reduced that much then take ibuprofen. This works well for me.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> It's surprising how quickly he will get going. The brace will support the knee which will help him, once he has managed a few steps he will improve quite quickly. When he does come home make sure he takes the medication he is instructed to, I know what men are like over pill taking. They seem to think because they don't have pain at the moment they don't need to take the next dose and then end up in pain an hour or so later. Taking medications regularly means there is a cumulative effect which keeps pain at bay all the time. I dont know whether you know this or not, I was recommended to take paracetamol then if after an hour or two the pain hasn't reduced that much then take ibuprofen. This works well for me.


Thanks.
I did know about keeping up the painkillers, but I had forgot so thanks for reminding me, I'll make sure he takes them.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They've had him sitting in a chair for a while this morning and his been a little walk,

He needed pain killers during night and it took an hour for someone to answer the bell and just as long before she gave him something.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Great that he is managing to walk already, he will be home soon. As you don’t have stairs the physios will only want to see him walking enough to get to the loo etc and is able to manage things himself. The doctors will need to sign him off but they will be checking that healing is going well and no sign of infection


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Great that he is managing to walk already, he will be home soon. As you don’t have stairs the physios will only want to see him walking enough to get to the loo etc and is able to manage things himself. The doctors will need to sign him off but they will be checking that healing is going well and no sign of infection


I know this may sound awful, but I hope they don't send him home to soon as I won't' be much help getting in and out of bed and out of a chair. I feel awful saying this but I worry how I'm going to look after him.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

They will show him how to get in and out of bed and a chair independent of you. Remember my husband and I are similar ages to you and we have both had major ops on our legs, me three times, and we were able to manage beds and chairs without the need of help very quickly and definitely before we came home. The physios will encourage him to do things himself. He will be sent home with crutches.
One thing I found very useful was a stiff strap with a big loop at one end and a smaller loop at the other. This I held and slipped the big loop over my foot to assist in getting my leg on and off the bed. It came in a pack with a long handled shoe horn and one of things to pick up dropped things (which I’ve never used). Get him to ask the physios for this pack (I got mine from a Gloucestershire hospital, but I’m sure Birmingham ones will have the same equipment).


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I was given one of those foot loops when I had my stroke I'll se if I can find it just in case.


Siskin said:


> They will show him how to get in and out of bed and a chair independent of you. Remember my husband and I are similar ages to you and we have both had major ops on our legs, me three times, and we were able to manage beds and chairs without the need of help very quickly and definitely before we came home. The physios will encourage him to do things himself. He will be sent home with crutches.
> One thing I found very useful was a stiff strap with a big loop at one end and a smaller loop at the other. This I held and slipped the big loop over my foot to assist in getting my leg on and off the bed. It came in a pack with a long handled shoe horn and one of things to pick up dropped things (which I’ve never used). Get him to ask the physios for this pack (I got mine from a Gloucestershire hospital, but I’m sure Birmingham ones will have the same equipment).


Thanks, I think sitting here on my own my mind is been over thinking things.

I've got one of those foot loop things from when first came home after my stroke I'll dig it out just in case.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> They will show him how to get in and out of bed and a chair independent of you. Remember my husband and I are similar ages to you and we have both had major ops on our legs, me three times, and we were able to manage beds and chairs without the need of help very quickly and definitely before we came home. The physios will encourage him to do things himself. He will be sent home with crutches.
> One thing I found very useful was a stiff strap with a big loop at one end and a smaller loop at the other. This I held and slipped the big loop over my foot to assist in getting my leg on and off the bed. It came in a pack with a long handled shoe horn and one of things to pick up dropped things (which I’ve never used). Get him to ask the physios for this pack (I got mine from a Gloucestershire hospital, but I’m sure Birmingham ones will have the same equipment).


 I was given the same pack after my hip replacement. I had to wear a heavy brace which also immobilised any movement of my waist, for 6 weeks after my op, which made it difficult to get from lying to sitting up in bed. But after having a little think about it worked out a way to sit up and get out of bed without any help.

Love and hugs to you both XXXX


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His just phoned he has had a little walk to bathroom and back his now sitting in a chair. they been and had a talk about our bungalow and are happy with some of the changes they put in for me. The physios are hoping he might be home the end of the week but the nurses are saying they don't think so as he's still on very strong killers.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> His just phoned he has had a little walk to bathroom and back his now sitting in a chair. they been and had a talk about our bungalow and are happy with some of the changes they put in for me. The physios are hoping he might be home the end of the week but the nurses are saying they don't think so as he's still on very strong killers.


Probably it’s the morphine which they are reluctant to send people home with. I was given a bottle of oramorph and some morphine after my first op, but I weaned myself off them pretty quickly. With the two ops for the broken leg they wouldn’t have let me take home morphine in any shape or form. The second time I was wise to this and weaned myself off morphine as quickly as possible. I do have a high pain threshold though. My husband was sent home with codeine after his knee replacement op last summer, the side effects can be awful (constipation), it took him weeks to get back to normal and has sworn he won’t take codeine again if he can help it.☹


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He managed to get up out the chair and walk to the toilet on his own, they have given him one of those very tall frames which keeps him standing upright and can support his arms on it. So a step in the right direction.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update on Hubby

His said his OK he's managed to go up five steps and down again and with the framing he said he's managing to walk OK.

They are moving again to Solihull Hospital for more rehabilitation before he can come home.

So I have no idea when he'll be home.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How are you coping?

He's being waited on hand and foot, what about you


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Update on Hubby
> 
> His said his OK he's managed to go up five steps and down again and with the framing he said he's managing to walk OK.
> 
> ...


Is Solihull Hospital more like a community hospital? They usually have more time for physio than the large general hospitals where the physio service is more thinly spread over many wards. Hopefully he will be home soon but what about you are you managing, if you are struggling ask for a care needs assessment for yourself, your husband should have one also before he goes home.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope you managing ok on your own .


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> Is Solihull Hospital more like a community hospital? They usually have more time for physio than the large general hospitals where the physio service is more thinly spread over many wards. Hopefully he will be home soon but what about you are you managing, if you are struggling ask for a care needs assessment for yourself, your husband should have one also before he goes home.





kimthecat said:


> Hope you managing ok on your own .


I'm managing OK just doing what needs to be done everything can wait, not taking any risks and the lady next door keeps phoning or calling in to see if I'm aright or if I need anything, Bless Her.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm managing OK just doing what needs to be done everything can wait, not taking any risks and the lady next door keeps phoning or calling in to see if I'm aright or if I need anything, Bless Her.


Thats good to hear.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH is still hasn't moved to Solihull his still at the QE and the nurse said he won't be moving today and they won't let them moved him over night. 
His getting really fed up not knowing what is going on. 
He says he feels fine and not in an pain with the meds they are giving him.
So fingers crossed something will happen tomorrow.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH is still hasn't moved to Solihull his still at the QE and the nurse said he won't be moving today and they won't let them moved him over night.
> His getting really fed up not knowing what is going on.
> He says he feels fine and not in an pain with the meds they are giving him.
> So fingers crossed something will happen tomorrow.


I bet its a transport issue HP, every delay I have had with my mum, whether transferring from one hospital to another or going home, have always been due to transport problems! 🤞for tomorrow.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hope he gets moved across tomorrow… it’s frustrating having to wait for everyone else to get things organised.

Will it be possible for you to visit there?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> I bet its a transport issue HP, every delay I have had with my mum, whether transferring from one hospital to another or going home, have always been due to transport problems! 🤞for tomorrow.



I know there is a problem, when they moved me from Good Hope to the QE I was told at lunch time I was moving and they didn't move me at 1am.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> Hope he gets moved across tomorrow… it’s frustrating having to wait for everyone else to get things organised.
> 
> *Will it be possible for you to visit there?*


I'll to wait until his moved and know where he is before I can work out if I have a taxi will I be able to walk to the ward.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'll to wait until his moved and know where he is before I can work out if I have a taxi will I be able to walk to the ward.


Are there no community cars where you are? 
Much cheaper than a Taxi


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

They are moving him now to Solihull he'll phone me when he gets there and settled in.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> They are moving him now to Solihull he'll phone me when he gets there and settled in.


I hope the move went ahead and Mr HP is all settled in at the Solihull.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

His there and not happy the chair he had wasn't high enough and fell back into when he was trying to stand up, so they spend two hours finding a higher one for him, he was told at the QE he must keep leg slightly raised to keep the pressure off and they can't find a foot stool anywhere in the hospital for him so his in pain. 

Phoning later to find out if they have sorted out something for him.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> His there and not happy the chair he had wasn't high enough and fell back into when he was trying to stand up, so they spend two hours finding a higher one for him, he was told at the QE he must keep leg slightly raised to keep the pressure off and they can't find a foot stool anywhere in the hospital for him so his in pain.
> 
> Phoning later to find out if they have sorted out something for him.


Blimey, you would think they would be more organised then that wouldn’t you. Usually there are special feet things that can raise a chair height or a special cushion to put on the seat. 
I can understand how he feels as I struggle to stand from a lower chair or one without arms. Also I need a foot rest as I have limited bending of the knee and can’t sit back in a chair unless I can prop the leg up on a footstool or something.
You would think they could find something to put his foot on rather then just saying we don’t have anything.
How long is he due to stay there?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Blimey, you would think they would be more organised then that wouldn’t you. Usually there are special feet things that can raise a chair height or a special cushion to put on the seat.
> I can understand how he feels as I struggle to stand from a lower chair or one without arms. Also I need a foot rest as I have limited bending of the knee and can’t sit back in a chair unless I can prop the leg up on a footstool or something.
> You would think they could find something to put his foot on rather then just saying we don’t have anything.
> *How long is he due to stay there?*


I have no idea, I do know his needs to be able to get into bed one his own. He can get out, but his leg is so heavy with the split he can't manage to lift it.

I'm very disappointed with the hospital, you'll think that some who has been sent there to be rehabilitated and assessed to go home they'd have the right equipment.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Siskin said:


> Blimey, you would think they would be more organised then that wouldn’t you. Usually there are special feet things that can raise a chair height or a special cushion to put on the seat.
> I can understand how he feels as I struggle to stand from a lower chair or one without arms. Also I need a foot rest as I have limited bending of the knee and can’t sit back in a chair unless I can prop the leg up on a footstool or something.
> You would think they could find something to put his foot on rather then just saying we don’t have anything.
> How long is he due to stay there?


I was provided with all those things to use at home even before I went into hospital (Truro) to have the op!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Magyarmum said:


> I was provided with all those things to use at home even before I went into hospital (Truro) to have the op!



I'm hoping they'll sort all that for him as well. I know the QE were talking about a higher chair and a stool for him as our sofa is to low, other wise the bungalow should be OK as they did a few changes for me when I had me first stroke.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I asked if I could have one of the higher chairs and they did look in to it for me, but apparently they don’t supply them any more. This was in Gloucestershire though, may be different where you are. I was ok before my leg broke, but since then I need that added height so I bought a seat raising cushion from Amazon like this








HOMESCAPES Black Armchair Booster Cushion Large Firm 50 cm Square Seat Pad with Supportive 10 cm Thick Lift Luxury Soft Touch Faux Suede Cushion For The Elderly, Post-Operative and Pregnancy : Amazon.co.uk: Home & Kitchen


Great prices on your favourite Home brands, and free delivery on eligible orders.



smile.amazon.co.uk




Its fine on a sofa

and a foot rest like this









Foot Rest Under Desk Cushion - Adjustable Height 6" or 15 cm - Foot Stool - Ergonomic Pad for Extra Leg Support - Breathable Mesh Cover - Non-Slip Bottom - Premium Home Office Furniture Accessories : Amazon.co.uk: Home & Kitchen


Foot Rest Under Desk Cushion - Adjustable Height 6" or 15 cm - Foot Stool - Ergonomic Pad for Extra Leg Support - Breathable Mesh Cover - Non-Slip Bottom - Premium Home Office Furniture Accessories: Foot Rest Under Desk Cushion - Adjustable Height 6" or 15 cm - Foot Stool - Ergonomic Pad for...



smile.amazon.co.uk




It’s memory foam so nice and squishy and can be made lower if needs be.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks but at home he uses the sofa and I have a raised chair with a cushion like that, no way can we rise the sofa. but they did say they would supply a chair for him when he was in the QE, I can find something to rise his leg if they can't.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update.....

His gone down for a CT scan that he was due to have on Thursday on his liver and as he won't be able to get there they are doing for him now save cancelling it.

Then hopefully he can home later today or tomorrow.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Update.....
> 
> His gone down for a CT scan that he was due to have on Thursday on his liver and as he won't be able to get there they are doing for him now save cancelling it.
> 
> Then hopefully he can home later today or tomorrow.


🤞 he comes home soon, hospitals are not a nice place to be, how does anyone ever gets any sleep with the constant noise and lights!


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

3dogs2cats said:


> 🤞 he comes home soon, hospitals are not a nice place to be, how does anyone ever gets any sleep with the constant noise and lights!


His had the scan and he's all packed while they sort out his discharge papers and medication, then his has to wait for transport to bring him home.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He should be home with the next hour.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He should be home with the next hour.


Oh that's good !


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He got home at 9 last night, I'm surprised how well he can walk with the frame, He managed to get in and out of bed without to much trouble. 
It just that they don't have any chairs for him at the moment they have run out of them. So his got mine and I'm using the computer chair which isn't much good as I have trouble getting out of it as it keeps moving

When the physio's come in the next few days I'll let them see how dangerous the chair is for me to get up.


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He got home at 9 last night, I'm surprised how well he can walk with the frame, He managed to get in and out of bed without to much trouble.
> It just that they don't have any chairs for him at the moment they have run out of them. So his got mine and I'm using the computer chair which isn't much good as I have trouble getting out of it as it keeps moving
> 
> When the physio's come in the next few days I'll let them see how dangerous the chair is for me to get up.


Oh goodness while brilliant that Mr HP is home, using his frame with ease and can get in and out of bed, the chair situation for yourself does not sound good or safe!


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He got home at 9 last night, I'm surprised how well he can walk with the frame, He managed to get in and out of bed without to much trouble.
> It just that they don't have any chairs for him at the moment they have run out of them. So his got mine and I'm using the computer chair which isn't much good as I have trouble getting out of it as it keeps moving
> 
> When the physio's come in the next few days I'll let them see how dangerous the chair is for me to get up.


Great to hear your OH is safely home again. Must be a terrific relief.

Is there anything you can put on/under the computer chair to stop it moving? Maybe tape the wheel/rollers with gaffer tape to stop the chair rolling around?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Really glad to hear he is home and managing so well


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Siskin said:


> Really glad to hear he is home and managing so well



It's just me I'm having problems with 😆


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Would something like this (maybe with extra cushions) make the sofa useable for you or him, so you both have a comfortable, stable seat?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 573880
> 
> 
> Would something like this (maybe with extra cushions) make the sofa useable for you or him, so you both have a comfortable, stable seat?


to lifgt him up.
We have looked at chair risers but his problem is, he need the arms to be higher for him to push against to lift him up.

The Theory team are coming to see him Friday to see what they can do to help.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So glad he's home and has had his scan. Lets hope you can both have a quiet time for a while at least! 

How are you managing?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks Rona, his having trouble with the split it keep slipping down and can't can't help pull it back up but his doing really well apart from that. I'm having to stop him over doing things. Hopefully when the Theory team come tomorrow thet can sort thing out for him.

Me, I'm shattered If he drop one more thing on the floor 😡


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How's things going with you two?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> How's things going with you two?



Not to bad, they finally brought him a chair today, which has helped he can get up much better. 

The man who brought the chair just dumped it in the living room and left, we had to phone round to get a someone from the team who ordered it to come and set it up for him.

Tomorrow they should come to remove the split and the staples on Tuesday.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That's good to hear !


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Not to bad, they finally brought him a chair today, which has helped he can get up much better.
> 
> The man who brought the chair just dumped it in the living room and left, we had to phone round to get a someone from the team who ordered it to come and set it up for him.
> 
> Tomorrow they should come to remove the split and the staples on Tuesday.


And you?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> And you?


I'm OK just doing what I have to the rest can wait, I not risking doing anything silly what I can't do will have to wait.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

A physiochemist (if that's how you spell it.) came this morning and is please with his progress and has taken the split off.
Now it's a case of strengthening his leg muscles again, so two physios are coming in three time this week to help with the exercises to help strengthen them.
I'm so glad the split has come of it's been rubbing in the back of his heel and making it sore and now he can bend his leg again.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

The district nurse came this morning to remover the staples from his knee nearly forty of them.

After having the split off has left him in a lot of pain the physio came this afternoon but as his just had the staples removed she leaving him until tomorrow before doing any exercises with him,


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not surprised he's in a bit of pain.
Still, it's all going forward


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Keep going Mr HP (and you HP)
It'll be worth it in the end
Even the physios, who I swear are spawn of hell
Are helping you get there
HP, I hope you are getting help you needs d also asking for the help 💞


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Hubby seems to be doing well … hope he’s back to full strength soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update....

He's still in pain when trying to lift his leg and can't straighten it yet, but his walking better with the frame and can get up much better with the higher chair, he's doing the exercises he has been given which are helping. it's just his got to take it slowly and we'll get there but it's going to take a few months.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just thought I'd let you know how OH is getting on.

He was doing OK until he fell in the bedroom 10 days ago and it's knock his confidence. 

Well he can get round a bit better although his still in a little pain but can bend his leg he is still walking with a frame. He can stand long enough to do the washing up and drying when he feel's he can but can't bend down to put things away. He hasn't been outside yet, someone came to see him last Monday week and said the long term physio team will to come and see him, how long that will be is anyone guess. Until then I'm don't him trying to go outside as there is a step and I don't want him falling.

The next time he say's *WE* need to do what ever he needs doing in the garden, I won't answer for my actions.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Just thought I'd let you know how OH is getting on.
> 
> He was doing OK until he fell in the bedroom 10 days ago and it's knock his confidence.
> 
> ...


That's a tactic I use with my OH!


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> The next time he say's *WE* need to do what ever he needs doing in the garden, I won't answer for my actions.


You know how he's felt with you the last couple of years now don't you?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> You know how he's felt with you the last couple of years now don't you?


Very funny, the deference been he could things for us both, I can hardly walk across the room without my frame so I'm struggling to do what I can, the garden is the least of my worries.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm at my wits end, since his been home he's had 3 falls, the last one last night trying to draw the bedroom curtains he fell backwards between the end of the bed and the wardrobe a space of about 2 foot, he managed to bum walk to the side of the bed then I had to struggle to help lift him onto the bed. I keep telling him not to do things like that but will he listen NO. 

So today I have backache and I've pulled my shoulder, I'm not really not impressed with him. 

I love him but at times he drive me mad.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> I'm at my wits end, since his been home he's had 3 falls, the last one last night trying to draw the bedroom curtains he fell backwards between the end of the bed and the wardrobe a space of about 2 foot, he managed to bum walk to the side of the bed then I had to struggle to help lift him onto the bed. I keep telling him not to do things like that but will he listen NO.
> 
> So today I have backache and I've pulled my shoulder, I'm not really not impressed with him.
> 
> I love him but at times he drive me mad.


Try crying, if mad doesn't work 

So tough for you both. Are you getting any help?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Try crying, if mad doesn't work
> 
> So tough for you both. *Are you getting any help?*


Our neighbour comes round everyday to help us, but she's holiday this week.

I try not to cry as I don't want to upset him he feels bad enough as it is.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Have you sort that hubby of yours out yet?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> Have you sort that hubby of yours out yet?


No not yet still struggling, he has got a follow up appiontment finaly for next Monday about his knee which should have been a couple of weeks ago, then hopfully we be able to get new cancer op. appointment soon.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Well after a cancelled appointment for his knee OH has finally been seen. 

Well the knee operation has failed,  he now got to kept his leg straight and is back in a split for for 4weeks then his got to go back and they fit a split that will allow him bed bend his knee but keep his leg straight.
As he's still waiting for his liver operation they don't want to try again till after the liver op. as that is more important.

He's not a happy bunny.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm sure you aren't either..................So sorry for you both

This old age thing isn't nice is it?


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> I'm sure you aren't either..................So sorry for you both
> 
> This old age thing isn't nice is it?



He feels as if everything is against him at the moment and that he'll never be able to walk properly again.

He said when he was talking to the doctor or who ever he was, as soon as OH said how old he was he lost interest.

It's not going to be easy keeping his straight for 4 weeks it was hard enough last time for about 10 days.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He feels as if everything is against him at the moment and that he'll never be able to walk properly again.
> 
> He said when he was talking to the doctor or who ever he was, as soon as OH said how old he was he lost interest.
> 
> It's not going to be easy keeping his straight for 4 weeks it was hard enough last time for about 10 days.


Not the best news ☹

Hope the 4 weeks pass quickly.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry to hear this,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH had a letter saying his got to go in next Wednesday at 7am for a operation on his liver. So another long week.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

A horrible wait, but I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> A horrible wait, but I hope it all goes well.



Thanks it one thing after another, his got to go on Friday for a brace to be fitted for his knee.

I just feel as if everything is falling in on us.


----------



## Kaily (Feb 8, 2020)

Sorry your husband has a lot of health stuff going on. This time next week both procedures will be done and he can start to heal.

Thinking of you both.


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

Sorry to read this @Happy Paws2 I hope it all goes well.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Kaily said:


> Sorry your husband has a lot of health stuff going on. This time next week both procedures will be done and he can start to heal.
> 
> Thinking of you both.


Thank you




Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to read this @Happy Paws2 I hope it all goes well.


Thank you


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

He has to be at the hospital for 7am so he phoned for patient transport as he can't walk far and needs a wheelchair and can't bend his knee to get into a taxi, phoned this morning and they can't get him there until the earliest 9am, so his had to phone and tell them he can't there until 9am, they said not to worry to get there when he can.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He has to be at the hospital for 7am so he phoned for patient transport as he can't walk far and needs a wheelchair and can't bend his knee to get into a taxi, phoned this morning and they can't get him there until the earliest 9am, so his had to phone and tell them he can't there until 9am, they said not to worry to get there when he can.


They tell everyone 7am so they have plenty of time to process them, but there will still be time for your hubby to get there and go through the procedures 👍🏻


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Lurcherlad said:


> They tell everyone 7am so they have plenty of time to process them, but there will still be time for your hubby to get there and go through the procedures 👍🏻



When they said get there when you can, I'd wondered if they did, just to get everyone there in time.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH has just had a phone call saying that his surgery for next week is cancelled. They have found something on the CT he had last week and now want him to have a MIR scan.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> OH has just had a phone call saying that his surgery for next week is cancelled. They have found something on the CT he had last week and now want him to have a MIR scan.



Oh no ,  I hope he doesn't have to wait too long for the MRI,


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Oh no ,  I hope he doesn't have to wait too long for the MRI,



He has asked if he can have the MRI at Good Hope instead of going all the way over the other side of the city to the Queen Elizabeth, they said they'll try.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Happy Paws2 said:


> He has asked if he can have the MRI at Good Hope instead of going all the way over the other side of the city to the Queen Elizabeth, they said they'll try.


Fingers crossed. <hugs>


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Not what you wanted to hear ☹

Hope he gets the MRI fast and the op isn’t delayed for too long🤞


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Thinking if you both.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

kimthecat said:


> Fingers crossed. <hugs>





Lurcherlad said:


> Not what you wanted to hear ☹
> 
> Hope he gets the MRI fast and the op isn’t delayed for too long🤞





Magyarmum said:


> Thinking if you both.
> View attachment 578220



Thank you


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

It's not been an easy time for you. I'm thinking of you x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> It's not been an easy time for you. I'm thinking of you x


Thank you, it's just one thing after another for him, it's really getting him down.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Happy Paws2 said:


> Thank you, it's just one thing after another for him, it's really getting him down.


He's always been the strong one hasn't he? Well at least since you had your health issues.
Must be hard for him to watch you struggling too


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> He's always been the strong one hasn't he? Well at least since you had your health issues.
> Must be hard for him to watch you struggling too


He's feeling guilty and helpless, he keep saying if only I hadn't gone out or if only I walked down to the crossing and not taken the short cut to Sainsbury's it wouldn't have happened, I keep telling him these things happen no one is to blame and we'll muddle along no problem, what doesn't get done will have to wait.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

I really hope things improve for both of you before long - it's awful to be so worried about someone. xx


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Calvine said:


> I really hope things improve for both of you before long - it's awful to be so worried about someone. xx


Thank you


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

OH is trying to done more for me, managed to cook a pasta and tomatoes pasta dish yesterday for lunch, is peeling the potatoes for chips for me, which is fine unless he drops anything on the floor as he can't bend down and pick it up in case he falls. but he's getting more confident about doing things. Worrying me to death in case he turns round to quick and falls but on saying that, a step in the right direction.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just caught up with this thread @Happy Paws2 what an emotional rollercoaster you are going through at the moment.

Am glad that OH is being more confident and keeping busy. Am positive that you both are muddling along well together now and will keep it up


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

lullabydream said:


> Just caught up with this thread @Happy Paws2 what an emotional rollercoaster you are going through at the moment.
> 
> Am glad that OH is being more confident and keeping busy. Am positive that you both are muddling along well together now and will keep it up


Thank You..


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Update...

Well things just don't get any better. He had a appointment about his knee this morning and it no better the knee cap is totally in the wrong place. They can operate but it's major surgery and with him still waiting for a MIR scan and a operation on his liver they don't want to do anything about his knee until after they have sorted his liver out.
They did seem to think he'll ever be able to walk properly again.
So we are waiting again.


----------



## margy (Dec 9, 2018)

I'm sorry to read this and hope he can be kept comfortable


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

margy said:


> I'm sorry to read this and hope he can be kept comfortable


Thank you


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

What a nightmare


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

rona said:


> What a nightmare



It is isn't it. but we'll manage.


----------

